# samba mit openvpn



## SuperSonik (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne eine openvpn-Server so einrichten,
dass Benutzer sich verschlüsselt mit einem Sambaserver in meinem Netzwerk verbinden können. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der Samba und openvpn - Server auf dem selben Rechner laufen. - Ist das möglich?!
Der Sambaserver ist eingerichtet und innerhalb des Netzes kann man sich mit ihm verbinden.
Jetzt die beiden Konfig. Dateien des VPN.
Einmal der Server:

```
dev tun
proto udp
port 1194
server 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0
mode server
ifconfig-pool-persist /etc/openvpn/ipp.txt
tls-server
dh /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/dh4096.pem
ca /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/ca.crt
cert /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/server.crt
key /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/server.key
push "redirect-gateway"
cipher AES-256-CBC
user nobody        # Nur Linux
group nogroup    # Nur Linux
status /etc/openvpn/openvpn-status.log
comp-lzo
verb 3
```

Und hier der Client:


```
dev tun
remote 192.168.2.104
tls-client
ns-cert-type server
ca C:/Programme/OpenVPN/config/keys/ca.crt
cert C:/Programme/OpenVPN/config/keys/client1.crt
key C:/Programme/OpenVPN/config/keys/client1.key
pull
port 1194
cipher AES-256-CBC
comp-lzo
verb 3
```

Die Zertifikate habe ich mit easy-rsa erstellt. Der Server läuft übrigens unter Linux. Der momentane Testclient ist ein Windows Xp System.
Wenn ich mich nun mittels OpenvpnGui verbinde erhalte ich folgende Ausgabe:

```
Thu Jan 31 16:30:26 2008 OpenVPN 2.0.9 Win32-MinGW [SSL] [LZO] built on Oct  1 2006
Thu Jan 31 16:30:28 2008 LZO compression initialized
Thu Jan 31 16:30:28 2008 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1558 D:138 EF:38 EB:0 ET:0 EL:0 ]
Thu Jan 31 16:30:28 2008 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1558 D:1450 EF:58 EB:135 ET:0 EL:0 AF:3/1 ]
Thu Jan 31 16:30:28 2008 Local Options hash (VER=V4): '22188c5b'
Thu Jan 31 16:30:28 2008 Expected Remote Options hash (VER=V4): 'a8f55717'
Thu Jan 31 16:30:28 2008 UDPv4 link local (bound): [undef]:1194
Thu Jan 31 16:30:28 2008 UDPv4 link remote: 192.168.2.104:1194
```

Für mich sieht das erstmal so aus als ob die Verbindung klappt. - ?
Wenn ich jetzt im Arbeitsplatz Netzlaufwerk verbinden versuche erscheint immer ein Fenster das mich nach Usernamen und Passwort fragt. Gebe ich diese ein erscheint das Fenster erneut usw.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Gruß,
   SuperSonik


----------



## Culebra (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Supersonik,

für mich scheint das eher ein Samba-Problem als ein OpenVPN-Problem zu sein. Funktioniert denn ein Ping auf die andere Maschine oder der Zugriff auf andere Dienste? Vermutlich schon, denn Dein Windows scheint ja eine Antwort von Samba zu erhalten.

Übrigens endet die OpenVPN-Verbindungssequenz bei mir mit

```
Mon Feb 04 08:19:08 2008 Peer Connection Initiated with xx.xx.xx.xx:1194
Mon Feb 04 08:19:10 2008 Initialization Sequence Completed
```

Grüsse,

C.


----------

